# Beef chuck short ribs, second try



## oggg (Oct 19, 2014)

image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Oct 19, 2014





safeway had a bunch 













image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Oct 19, 2014





of beef short rib packages that had


----------



## oggg (Oct 19, 2014)

My first try with beef short ribs was a failure. There was so little meat on the bones, I salted for too long, no temp control (240-290F), probably cooked too long. Ended up in a batch of chili.


----------



## oggg (Oct 19, 2014)

2.5h - 2h - 2h. Pulled at 187F. Seemed to hit a stall at 150F?  The foil period - alum tray with butter bbq sauce and water, covered with foil. Meat was yummy but not the moistest. And not as marbled like at the restaurant. 













image.jpg



__ oggg
__ Oct 19, 2014


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2014)

Keep at it!

Those short ribs are one of my favorite cuts of beef.

They can be tricky.  Take some practice.

When you hit them?  Some of the best real beef flavor you can get off that critter!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 20, 2014)

I use to work at an Italian restaurant and would do short ribs "osso bucco" style! Man were they good! 

I'd recommend finding a good butcher and try and get the better cuts from him!


----------



## remsr (Nov 4, 2015)

We have a butcher down the street that has beef chuck ribs uncut about 8" long they look like they have a lot of fat and a lot of meat on them @$5.99 a pound. They also have beef back ribs that have little meat on them for $3.99 a pound. I have done the beef back ribs twice. The first time they were tender and jucy the second time they were tuff and dry. I don't know what I did wrong but at such a high cost I am concerned about trying the beef chuck ribs, but they sure look good and I love smoked beef ribs. Should I take a chance? Does anyone have suggestions about smoking them?


----------

